# Review of iPhone 3G



## prathamtawde (Sep 1, 2008)

Dear Friends,
I asked one of my friends about iPhone 3G, in return he replied me following things. I really don't know whether these feature are really not in India or not in iPhone..

Please read the reply and suggest..

Friends .....those of you in India planning for iPhone... THINK TWICE BEFORE MAKING A DECISION... The short comings of iPhone are endless...


No video calling,
no AD2P on the Bluetooth,
CAN'T share ANY (mp3, images,videos....) files via bluetooth, 

can't use as a wireless modem, (you pay ridiculous data charges to activate internet on your phone , but cannot connect it to your PC and browse when you are at home) 
no copy and paste,(cannot copy a part of a.... say.... email & send it....have to type it out yourself)
*NO* 3.2 or 5 megapixel camera ,(the 2MP camera it carries is worst camera i've ever seen..... photos look like they have come out of a VGA camera) 
no video recording with camera,
no front camera,
no flash.
no JAVA support
No physical keyboard (BELIEVE me! this alone is a dealbreaker...touch keyboard as good as it looks...once you use it then only you come to know about the importance of having a hard keypad)
*No 3G network yet in India* ..so why pay for expensive 3G phone if you cant use its 3G services ... so, for India , iPhone 2.0 is no better than its first version
No removable battery. (You cannot change battery. Have to send it to apple outlet.. Come on now!!!!...This is not an iPod . Its a bloody phone. You cannot live without phone for 2-3 days) 
No haptic feedback and
cannot Forward MMS,
can't use as external storage device (16 GB of utter waste..next time you go to your friend's house & find some interesting songs, movies , etc...sorry you cannot connect your '16 GB' phone and share it!!!! Apple apparently has a solution.. " BUY MUSIC & MOVIES FROM iTUNES STORE "..... Give me a break will you APPLE!!!)
no FM radio,
*can't use your mp3 files as ringtones,(This is heights man!!!)*
*cannot insert any other SIM card*
completely tied to iTunes... Connect to your friend's iTunes & you risk erasing everything on your phone.
list goes on & on & on….


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 1, 2008)

*LOL iPhone*

I thought that iPhone was a great phone
But when I went to buy it I hated it the most!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2008)

But look at the positives


1) It's from Apple
2) It's from Apple
3) It's from Apple
4) It's from Apple
5) It's from Apple


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 1, 2008)

this is a forward mail..been circulating for about 3 months


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^^ true, i got one some time back in mail


----------



## prathamtawde (Sep 1, 2008)

desiibond said:


> But look at the positives
> 
> 
> 1) It's from Apple
> ...


so wat if it is "Apple".
I'm not brand hungry..
I think feature counts first rather than Brand.



dd_wingrider said:


> ^^^^ true, i got one some time back in mail


 


madjeri said:


> this is a forward mail..been circulating for about 3 months


 
May be he has forwarded the same rotating mail...but are these things true..
*Boss!! Try to see the moon don't remove fault from the finger which is trying to show you the moon.*


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2008)

For basic users, obviously all are true.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 1, 2008)

@pratham....

i said..its  a forward... *NOT* by ur friend...

all these are true


----------



## Pat (Sep 1, 2008)

Replies Inline..Hope it helps you..



No video calling,   *TRUE*

no AD2P on the Bluetooth, *TRUE..but if you need it, you can buy a 3rd party accessory which allows you to use ur iphone for A2DP.*

CAN'T share ANY (mp3, images,videos....) files via bluetooth,*TRUE*


can't use as a wireless modem, (you pay ridiculous data charges to activate internet on your phone , but cannot connect it to your PC and browse when you are at home) *NOT TRUE..You can use a tethering app though it would require you to jailbreak your phone.
*
no copy and paste,(cannot copy a part of a.... say.... email & send it....have to type it out yourself) *TRUE..But it is expected that apple will implement this feature soon.*

*NO* 3.2 or 5 megapixel camera ,(the 2MP camera it carries is worst camera i've ever seen..... photos look like they have come out of a VGA camera) *TRUE AND FALSE both..Its only 2 MP alright, but they are not as bad as this person wants you to think.*

no video recording with camera, *Can be done using free 3rd party apps.*

no front camera, *TRUE*

no flash. *TRUE (but ask yourself why do you need it on a phone except for youtube, which is available on iPhone anyways)*

no JAVA support *There is a project that gets some basic support for java. Dont know much about it.*

No physical keyboard (BELIEVE me! this alone is a dealbreaker...touch keyboard as good as it looks...once you use it then only you come to know about the importance of having a hard keypad) *I know people who have typed huge articles on their iphone. Its not as good as a physical keyboard but it is far from a deal-breaker*

No 3G network yet in India ..so why pay for expensive 3G phone if you cant use its 3G services ... so, for India , iPhone 2.0 is no better than its first version *3G will be available in 6-8 months from now. The new iPhone also features GPS FYI.*

No removable battery. (You cannot change battery. Have to send it to apple outlet.. Come on now!!!!...This is not an iPod . Its a bloody phone. You cannot live without phone for 2-3 days) *Not a big deal. You can get it done from a local mobile-repair shop if you are already past your warranty time. And iPhone 3G has a removable battery unlike the old iPhone in which it was soldered.*

No haptic feedback and *TRUE*

cannot Forward MMS, *You can, using 3rd party apps*

can't use as external storage device (16 GB of utter waste..next time you go to your friend's house & find some interesting songs, movies , etc...sorry you cannot connect your '16 GB' phone and share it!!!! Apple apparently has a solution.. " BUY MUSIC & MOVIES FROM iTUNES STORE "..... Give me a break will you APPLE!!!) *You can, using 3rd party apps*
no FM radio, *TRUE*

can't use your mp3 files as ringtones,(This is heights man!!!)* INCORRECT
*
cannot insert any other SIM card* YOU CAN, AS LONG AS IT IS OF THE SAME NETWORK 
*
completely tied to iTunes... Connect to your friend's iTunes & you risk erasing everything on your phone. *Again, you can use other better tools to sync your data*


Its your decision if you want a great phone with some basic features missing (most of which can be addressed by using 3rd party apps) or a so-so phone cramped with unusable or sub-par features


----------



## Ecko (Sep 1, 2008)

> No physical keyboard (BELIEVE me! this alone is a dealbreaker...touch keyboard as good as it looks...once you use it then only you come to know about the importance of having a hard keypad)


Now this one suc*s .........!!!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 4, 2008)

buy a treo pro..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2008)

So we pay 31k first for iPhone then additional money to get basic features, which comes to about 36k for 8 GB iPhone. (After buying all the 3rd party apps & jailbreaking it & violating the warranty)

......or U can buy Nokia N85/N82/N96 for Rs 25k max with 16 GB HD/SDHC card


choice is yours.


----------



## Pat (Sep 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> After buying all the 3rd party apps & jailbreaking it & violating the warranty



Yes..keep spreading FUD


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ Didn't U say yourself that U need to buy 3rd party applications for MMS, Video recording etc....so where am I wrong?


----------



## krates (Sep 4, 2008)

SIDEKICK is better then iphone


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont need reviews, I knew it sux.

Better upgrade your rig/buy another phone/buy console/PMP/use the money for personal stuff/invest in shares/give to your GF..........anything, but dont spend it on iPhone 3G. It sux.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

for 31k i get

1) W760i
2) PSP
3) HD4850


----------



## Pat (Sep 4, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ^^^ Didn't U say yourself that U need to buy 3rd party applications for MMS, Video recording etc....so where am I wrong?



a: software for video recording and MMS are free
AND
b. Jailbreaking does not necessarily void your warranty.

So confirm the facts before you make such claims. 



desiibond said:


> for 31k i get
> 
> 1) W760i
> 2) PSP
> 3) HD4850



I can get either

16 Nokia 1100s 
or
A mid-range laptop
or
2 ipod touches

Great, isnt it ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ LOLZ. yeah.


----------



## utsav (Sep 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I dont need reviews, I knew it sux.
> 
> Better upgrade your rig/buy another phone/buy console/PMP/use the money for personal stuff/invest in shares/give to your GF..........anything, but dont spend it on iPhone 3G. It sux.



imagine u gave 31k to ur gf and she bought an iphone for herself using dat


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, if you say you need 3rd party apps for iPhone to have more features, then I think its fair only if you include their cost also in the Phone's price. Then its real cost might become over 35K, not 31K.

But at the end of the day, only one thing matters: features vs money. If you can manage to do more for less cost, you win. Going this way, I think iPhone is not as great as its claimed to be. Its just yet another phone, here to join the countless other phones available in the market in its price range. Having said that, its not really a bad phone, atleast when compared to blackberry.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

utsav said:


> imagine u gave 31k to ur gf and she bought an iphone for herself using dat




Imagine I gave it to her, so its her money. Let her do w/ever she wants .


----------



## Pat (Sep 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you can manage to do more for less cost, you win.



Unfortunately thats all that matters in India.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2008)

This is not a review 
Its just a person trying to clear up his misconceptions about the iPhone
Why cant Apple incorporate those features (given by 3rd parties) which are present on other phones in the main build itself?
Thats the million dollar question 
Regarding Bluetooth, heres an easy explanation I found on iMav's blog:
*www.beingmanan.com/wp/2008/07/why-does-the-iphone-have-a-crippled-bluetooth/
To be specific, it is illegal to transfer songs via bluetooth without paying for them
Eg. Your friend's friend bought the song which he transmitted via bluetooth to your friend fo free who eventually gave it to you via bluetooth also for free. Thus, in reality, it's a loss for the artist as he would have two sales in place of those transfers . Thus, he gets the money only for one sale, when he actually deserves two more. This is what (I think) Apple is trying to address here

PS. I know what I posted is old news, just thoght it would help the thread starter 

Hey, check out this post on Goobi's blog:
*goobimama.blogspot.com/2008/09/iphone-is-cheapest-in-india-you-nitwit.html


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ Ah! The comments in that post of mine are even more interesting


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 5, 2008)

Pat said:


> Unfortunately thats all that matters in India.



My point precicely.

Why else do you think Nokia 3110c and 3500c are two of the MOST popular phones in India ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 5, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> This is not a review
> Its just a person trying to clear up his misconceptions about the iPhone
> Why cant Apple incorporate those features (given by 3rd parties) which are present on other phones in the main build itself?
> Thats the million dollar question
> ...



that's bullshit. That means even giving pc sync is also ilegal.

Eg. Your friend's friend bought the song which he transmitted using PC to your friend for free who eventually gave it to you via PC also for free or you transfer the song to PC using ipod to pc copy tools. Thus, in reality, it's a loss for the artist as he would have two sales in place of those transfers . Thus, he gets the money only for one sale, when he actually deserves two more. This is what (I think) Apple is trying to address here


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Ah! The comments in that post of mine are even more interesting


Yeah man. There's serious flaming going on there 
@desiibond
Yeah I know its bull$h!t, but thats why Apple's iPhone has crippled bluetooth


----------



## goobimama (Sep 5, 2008)

desiibond said:


> that's bullshit. That means even giving pc sync is also ilegal.
> 
> Eg. Your friend's friend bought the song which he transmitted using PC to your friend for free who eventually gave it to you via PC also for free or you transfer the song to PC using ipod to pc copy tools. Thus, in reality, it's a loss for the artist as he would have two sales in place of those transfers . Thus, he gets the money only for one sale, when he actually deserves two more. This is what (I think) Apple is trying to address here


What people out here don't realise, is that Apple runs the biggest online music stores out there. And to do that, they have to get consent, and basically, keep the music companies happy. Now if they allowed people to transfer music oh so freely, what's gonna happen to those record deals? 

Now I do agree that Apple should allow *some* transfers like Photos and Contact cards (and gaming), and I'm pretty sure those things are gonna come in the near future.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 6, 2008)

Gaming does work over Wi-Fi for games that support it. Apple hasn’t put any restriction on that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> What people out here don't realise, is that Apple runs the biggest online music stores out there. And to do that, they have to get consent, and basically, keep the music companies happy. Now if they allowed people to transfer music oh so freely, what's gonna happen to those record deals?
> 
> Now I do agree that Apple should allow *some* transfers like Photos and Contact cards (and gaming), and I'm pretty sure those things are gonna come in the near future.



yep. I agree about that. But that is totally different.

The Fairplay copy protection is there and I don't think you will be able to play the song if you copy it over bluetooth.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

utsav said:


> imagine u gave 31k to ur gf and she bought an iphone for herself using dat


lolz...


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 7, 2008)

iPhone 3G is a 'different' kind of mobile for its own audience,

If someone really uses this phone personally for sometime,then he'll really appreciate the unique nature.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

@wisecrab

please read this page to see that sharing is caring
*www.magnatune.com/info/whynotevil

some quoted lines which you may find interesting are:


> *Give to your friends:* We encourage you to give 3 copies of any music you buy to your friends
> 
> *Name your price:* you choose how much you want to pay for the music, and 50% of your choice goes to the artist
> 
> ...


I hope internet can be used efficiently for this.

And then there are nuts who will rant against this concept. Live happy in cocoon of apple and windows.

NOTE; Its not the artist who gain much from sales but the publisher to whom is tied for a contract of so and so year. In short if artists somehow can directly reach consumers then there will be much less price for the same album which you bought down the level through tier.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> yep. I agree about that. But that is totally different.
> 
> The Fairplay copy protection is there and I don't think you will be able to play the song if you copy it over bluetooth.


Then why allow transfer of a song via bluetooth? Apple would not like to confuse their customers. Moreover, they would instead use Wifi instead of bluetooth to get things done, cause it is faster. Wifi is already being used for multiplayer games and other small time things so its catching up. I don't see the iPhone interacting with other phones. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

all the songs played on ipod are not copyrighted

There are lot of private artists and song sharing in countries in India is very high.

anyways, why am I arguing over bullshit gadget.

Good night!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

> There are lot of private artists and song sharing in countries in India is very high.


First of all we all know how torrents, p2p and the rest are not illegal as a means. They are meant to share copyright free content. But the end as we all know is real, and is illegal. 

Song sharing in India is very high. Almost no one buys music anymore cause its so _free_ly available. So how does Apple tackle this problem? Allow DRM-free music to be transferred while stuff purchased from the store not be allowed? Wouldn't this confuse customers as to why some tracks are allowed and why some are not? 

The iTunes store is a big part of the iPhone/iPod experience, at least where the store is available. And music companies are only willing to grace the store as long as Apple doesn't allow music to be copied around. End is, bluetooth is crippled to the point of being useless. 

What else does the iPhone have to natively share? Pictures. Now if only they built bonjour-like technology for the iPhone for sharing pictures, where your library would automatically pop up on another iPhone on the same wifi network, that would be awesome.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> *First of all we all know how torrents, p2p and the rest are not illegal as a means. They are meant to share copyright free content. But the end as we all know is real, and is illegal. *
> 
> Song sharing in India is very high. Almost no one buys music anymore cause its so _free_ly available. So how does Apple tackle this problem? Allow DRM-free music to be transferred while stuff purchased from the store not be allowed? Wouldn't this confuse customers as to why some tracks are allowed and why some are not?
> 
> ...


I need to strongly protest against the bolded line. Claiming P2P and Torrents to be illegal is like claiming HTTPS, FTP and RSTP to be illegal. They are nothing but server clusters for files if you look at them closely.

Just because a certain type of content is found more in such server clusters compared to the HTTPS which you are used to, it does not mean that its illegal.

And as for buying content via iTunes store, it makes ABSOLUTELY NO SENSE to buy an album in DRMed lossy AAC format online when for the same price you can get a DRM free lossless CD Audio version. Such kind of restricted lossy music should sell for a maximum of 35% of the original cost, or apple has to start selling songs in FLAC or ALAC formats in iTunes Store.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you even read the bolded line yourself? I know that P2P and Torrents are not illegal as a means. But the end to which they are used is mostly illegal, and that's what the music companies hear. 

The convenience of tapping on Buy Now on the iPhone on any single song, and then listen to it 30 seconds later far supersedes going to a store to buy a plastic CD. The point is that people prefer to buy music online (and don't mind the slight loss in quality) rather than going to a store. 5 billion songs show that it is indeed true. 

Now if only India could get its own iTunes store (which will of course, never happen).


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> The convenience of tapping on Buy Now on the iPhone on any single song, and then listen to it 30 seconds later far supersedes going to a store to buy a plastic CD. The point is that people prefer to buy music online (and don't mind the slight loss in quality) rather than going to a store. 5 billion songs show that it is indeed true.



please read about magnatune and jamendo.

They both allow to listen whole albums totally (yes there is no 30 second limit or so) and let the buyer decide the price.

You can get music in mp3, ogg or flac. As per you wish and any number of times you want to download it when you have purchased it. In case of jamendo you can even download it for free without a minimum charge.

50% of the sale income goes to the band directly and no other mid agency inbetween. 

No DRM, copy to as many devices you want and play it at your will.

Share 3 copies with your friends (though you can share with more than three but positive breeds positive so people actually think before sharing it more than 3 times).

 When there is one enforcer then there are many break_the_cycle type minds. Now we call them ripper, hackers and crackers...lolz. They all came into existence from the same *flawed design*.  

Isn't it should be the way things should work. People have a tendency to break the rules and if there are no friggin rules then people do behave generously (most of the times).


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

The concept of magnatune is right, but its going to fail (or at least not be as successful as the iTunes Store), mainly because the catalog sucks. No big music label is going to allow their content to be published by this kind of store, and that's the hard truth. 

Even if it worked out, where's the integration? Where the iTunes store is built right into the iPhone and iTunes, this thing is obviously going to require a separate software or use it via the browser. 

And third, have you taken a look at their site design? Phew!

Now iTunes _is_ going DRMfree (albeit very slowly). There's a lot of tracks right now with the iTunesPlus stamp.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
Yes site design sucks ! 

But I hope that such things do come up and stay. I don't actually visit their website, everything is integrated into Rhythmbox Media Player, I can search through artists, genre, album through rhythmbox. 

I enjoy listening to and exploring new music in Magnatune and Jamendo.

There may be some other players in widows or mac which have such plugin.

Jamendo's site design is better and polished. If not for decade, am sure that more and more consumers/artists will recognize the better alternative gradually.

Can you imagine MS to be wiped out within few years, its almost blasphemy. But yeah in the meantime more people will migrate to better OSes. Same thing applies to the music distribution services.


----------



## iMav (Sep 7, 2008)

OK so what happened to the iPhone 3G review thread?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> OK so what happened to the iPhone 3G review thread?


Got converted to the iTunes stores review thread


----------



## Vishal Patil (Sep 7, 2008)

Whats the use of paying 31K for 8 GB n 36K for 16 GB if you cannot forward messages. Better a phone worth 1.5K

By the way absence of physical keyboard doesn't seem a point to be discussed.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, because the iPhone’s virtual keyboard is far better than most physical keyboards on handheld devices.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^hahahaha.

joke of the century.

I do belive you said that 

It cannot stand before ANY blackberry phone's keypad or any HTC phone's keypad.

PS: Talking about phones with full qwerty keypad.


----------



## krates (Sep 7, 2008)

Iphone is cool just used it is not a FEATURE RICH phone but it is more of a style statement phones. And the mms cost in india is so much that i hardly think many peoples uses them 

bluetooth is a deal breaker for sure.

btw can anybody tell me with the third party app what is the resolution of the video recorded ?

well the included features are enough for many other countries.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^hahahaha.
> 
> joke of the century.
> 
> ...



No use fighting with him....

Remember that pershenator (sorry for wrong spelling) ?? Its the same case here .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ hehe. yep


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> No use fighting with him....
> 
> *Remember that pershenator* (sorry for wrong spelling) ?? Its the same case here .


wazzat ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

^^amendment..lolz


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^^hahahaha.
> 
> joke of the century.
> 
> ...


First of all the touch screen of the iPhone is way different from any other phone. It is a capitative touchscreen against the HTC and other's pressure sensitive one. So typing doesn't require one to apply any pressure making it really easy and fast. 

Secondly the auto correct feature, is simply mindblowing. Note, without the auto correct I would be typing gibberish (makes it hard to type passwords).


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2008)

^^yeah yeah yeah

mindblowing. simply mindblowing.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 7, 2008)

@goobi, does iphones autocorrect feature work with indian slangs (hinglish, etc) and local dialects written in english? Can it learn new words?

Arun


----------



## Pat (Sep 7, 2008)

goobimama said:


> It is a *capitative* touchscreen against the HTC and other's pressure sensitive one



Err..Its called "Capacitive" if I am not wrong!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ Whoops! Wrong costume!

@sakumar: No. Typing hindi and such is a little difficult. At least initially one has to stop all the auto correct stuff from popping out so it can learn the words.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

So tactile feedback is nothing compared to it !


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^yeah yeah yeah
> 
> mindblowing. simply mindblowing.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 7, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> @goobi, does iphones autocorrect feature work with indian slangs (hinglish, etc) and local dialects written in english? Can it learn new words?
> 
> Arun


Yes, it does learn them but trying to type in anything other than English is still going to drive you up the wall.

I type in English 90% of the time though and it’s, beyond a shadow of doubt, the fastest I’ve ever been able to type on a mobile device. I’ve typed on a Blackberry before (the model that preceded the Pearl), a few Nokia Communicators, and the iMate JasJar (but not on the HTC phones) and none of them comes close to the iPhone, even with their full QWERTY physical keyboards and all.

Yes, I know that sounds impossible, specially coming from a fanboy like me, but it’s the truth (and I don’t give a damn whether these guys believe it or not). And if the word of a raging fanboy and utterly biased person is not convincing enough for you (Really? Oh come on, just because I’m a fanboy doesn’t mean I don’t have feelings! ), *check out this tweet by Anupam Gupta*, a non-technophile, non-Apple fanboy, iPhone user with sausages for fingers. In his own words, the iPhone’s keyboard is “phenomenal”.

Hence, proved. 8)


----------



## superczar (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess there is no point explainng how the iPhone keyboard works till somone has tried it out in person, but here is a hint
when my fat fingers hit r-w-s-r in place of t-e-s-t (now take a quick look at their placement on your qwerty keyboard), the bloody phone fixes it for me as soon as I move on to the next word.
I can't touchtype on a physical keyboard, but interestingly enough, I can touch type on the iPhone


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 8, 2008)

Zee News New Iphone Prices - Fans Celebrate

*iphone3g-india.com/zee-news-new-iphone-prices-fans-celebrate/

has anybody has thsi news?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ see the article date... 20th AUG!!!


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ That is old news, and false. The iPhone was never released with contract.


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2008)

superczar said:


> I guess there is no point explainng how the iPhone keyboard works till somone has tried it out in person, but here is a hint
> when my fat fingers hit r-w-s-r in place of t-e-s-t (now take a quick look at their placement on your qwerty keyboard), the bloody phone fixes it for me as soon as I move on to the next word.
> I can't touchtype on a physical keyboard, but interestingly enough, I can touch type on the iPhone


Exactly. And not just that, when you’re typing a word, say “Argentina”, and you’ve typed A-R-G-E, the hit area around ‘N’ increases so that you’re more likely to hit it than ‘B’, ‘H’, ‘J’, or ‘M’, which are the surrounding keys. It really works.

Try it, you won’t be able to hit ‘B’ after A-R-G-E even if you want to. If you really want to hit it, you’ll have to hit ‘N’ and drag your finger over to ‘B’ for the iPhone to accept that. That’s because there’s no word in the English language that starts with those four letters and is followed by anything but ‘N’.

Furthermore, as it should be obvious, it replaces words like “cant” and “dont” and “mustnt”, with their appropriate apostrophe equipped versions—“can’t”, “don’t”, and “mustn’t” respectively. And if you hit the spacebar in quick succession, it adds a period followed by a space, which also speeds up the process quite a bit.

Also, the virtual keyboard, by sheer virtue of its being virtual, has a couple of distinct advantages (apart from the ones already mentioned above)—the buttons change according to the requirements and you can switch between vertical and horizontal layouts. Try that on those fixed plastic keyboards and then we’ll see who’s, er, typing.

I wasn’t kidding when I said that the iPhone’s keyboard trumps even full QWERTY physical keyboards on most handhelds… at least as long as you’re typing in English.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 8, 2008)

> Try it, you won’t be able to hit ‘B’ after A-R-G-E even if you want to. If you really want to hit it, you’ll have to hit ‘N’ and drag your finger over to ‘B’ for the iPhone to accept that. That’s because there’s no word in the English language that starts with those four letters and is followed by anything but ‘N’.


That, I did not know! And it is indeed true. Nicely done. Is this new to the 2.0 software?


----------



## aryayush (Sep 8, 2008)

No, it has been there forever. It was demonstrated in that iPhone keyboard guided tour video that Apple released way back.


----------



## 4T7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Samsung Omnia is a much better phone


----------

